# Blue Lobster



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

I just picked one up from petco and adore the way he looks, hes in my 29g by himself right now and about 3 inches long. Poor thing is missing 2 legs and a feeler, found out after I got him home x.x



Anyways, I know male bettas generally cant be housed with crabs and such since they are slow and have long fins.

However, would it be possible to have a plakat male in with a blue lobster? The tank is a tall so the betta would mostly hang out around there and the fins would be short. Id also get a king betta from petco so it would be bigger than average.

I really only want one fish in this tank since I'll be focusing on plants and want a center piece fish and bettas are the prettiest fish out there  The tank will be lightly planted though.

If this cant be done, does anyone have other suggestions? Im kinda at a loss of what fish I want since all I really know is small schooling fish and bettas x.x



Thanks all!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

You definitely cannot put a betta in a tank with a blue lobster. Impossible. Bettas are curious fish and even though they are tiny, they will flare to the end of the world. Also they will try to attack it. The blue lobster will eventually catch him and eat him. trust me I know from experience. So please don't put a betta in their will a blue lobster or any other kind of lobster, crayfish, or crab.

Well blue lobsters, crayfish, or crabs aren't compatible with other fish. Any other fish is a meal to it. They are scavengers and will even go to cannibalism to get some food. They aren't compatible, only with their own species. Sometimes not even then. I used to house some about three months ago and found that they could not live with each other because one of them tore off the others claw and ate it. When I tried putting fish in the tank with both of them in their to maybe distract them both from each other, I woke up to two fish out of 4 goldfish 4 neon tetras and 3 black skirts. I didn't think it was possible until I seen them trying to catch the last two left. Also they are VERY GOOD climbers and escape artists so that should be on your mind not to get live or fake plants that are very tall because they will climb it and try to get out.

At the very least he may pinch one, leaving them open to infection. But either way, someones likely to get hurt. They are omnivores, and if they catch a fish, they'll definitely eat them.

-BL2033


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you for letting me know, I think Ill be giving the lobster to my friend who was super jealous of it. He has an extra tank and the lobster can live on his own.




Would you happen to have any idea for a fish for my tank however?
Im still stumped on it D:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well since this is a betta forum, i would suggest a sorority of female bettas with some other fish depending on what size gallon tank you have.

-BL2033


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

I already have a sorority 

I have 8 girls in a 20 gallon and 8 other bettas around my house so im hoping to try something new X)


This tank will also be very sparsely decorated so a sorority wouldnt be a good idea ^^


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

What about some sort of cichlid? They can get pretty ^.^


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

what about gouramis? i plan on starting a tank of honey gourami after the first of the year (christmas present )


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

What size is the tank?

IF the tank is large enough, I would suggest an oscar or a few African Cichlids. I love the electric blue or yellow ones. I have a 55 gallon that I would like to put a few African Cichlids in. Or even a red tail cat fish! I want one so bad. Try some parrot fish or the "blood Parrots" they would be very nice!

If you have a smaller tank, I would suggest some Gouramis. Maybe blue spot gouramis, with dwarf ones. Parrot fish would look beautiful too!

-BL2033


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Its a 29gallon tall


Im leaning towards some chiclids and my local petco, the guy who runs the fish center breed them himself and they are really pretty! He said they would fit in my tank as well so I think they stay pretty small.


Either that or one angelfish or possibly 2 goldfish c:


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Cichlids can get really big. I fostered some for a friend of mine i'd say they were all around 8" to a foot long.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Id be looking at dwarfs, they stay about 3 inches ^^


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I've never heard of a "Dwarf" African Cichlid. African Cichlids need at least 30 gallons, (29 gallons won't effect them much) Also if you decide to get African Cichlids, I only suggest 5 at the most. And that is even pushing the limits.

I would recommend Angelfish, whenever and wherever I can. Angelfish are beautiful and can get up to 10 inches in "height." Amazing fish, they are!

-BL2033


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

29 gallon is right about min. for a parrot fish. I grew up with these guys (as did my mom) and they are FUN, my sister had one, Casanova, who she taught to eat from peoples hands, he loved EVERYONE, I had one named Duncan, he would hide from anyone BUT me (they are extremelly smart and each have their own personality) like bettas, some can be with other fsh, some cant, though from myexperiance, most do not mind a few extra fish, but make sure NO aggressive fish as most parrots are easily picked on


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

emeraldsky said:


> Id be looking at dwarfs, they stay about 3 inches ^^


Apistogrammas or rams are both nice-looking fish. I have seen some stunning tanks done with a pair of apistogramma, a peaceful species of schooling fish, and a group of corydoras for a clean-up crew.

I could imagine this could easily be done in a 29 gallon tank. Though maybe a smaller species of corydoras would be recommended if the tank is tall rather than wide.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> I've never heard of a "Dwarf" African Cichlid. African Cichlids need at least 30 gallons, (29 gallons won't effect them much) Also if you decide to get African Cichlids, I only suggest 5 at the most. And that is even pushing the limits.
> 
> I would recommend Angelfish, whenever and wherever I can. Angelfish are beautiful and can get up to 10 inches in "height." Amazing fish, they are!
> 
> -BL2033



Im definitely considering angelfish, they are SO pretty. Id want 2 but im a bit worried with aggression issues in case they dont turn out to be a spawning pair. Heard some nasty things about them when they get older.

Right now my options are:
1 King betta/1 small school of something or
2 Angelfish or
2 Chiclids (maybe 3) or
2 Ryukin goldfish

LOVE the ryukins though.
The little fatties are so adorable XD






LittleBettas said:


> 29 gallon is right about min. for a parrot fish. I grew up with these guys (as did my mom) and they are FUN, my sister had one, Casanova, who she taught to eat from peoples hands, he loved EVERYONE, I had one named Duncan, he would hide from anyone BUT me (they are extremelly smart and each have their own personality) like bettas, some can be with other fsh, some cant, though from myexperiance, most do not mind a few extra fish, but make sure NO aggressive fish as most parrots are easily picked on


Looked up parrot fish and im not partial to them unfortunately D: The body shape is a little weird for me, they sound pretty neat though! c:






LittleBettaFish said:


> Apistogrammas or rams are both nice-looking fish. I have seen some stunning tanks done with a pair of apistogramma, a peaceful species of schooling fish, and a group of corydoras for a clean-up crew.
> 
> I could imagine this could easily be done in a 29 gallon tank. Though maybe a smaller species of corydoras would be recommended if the tank is tall rather than wide.


Ive heard a lot of good things about rams, Ill have to look into them more ^^


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

emeraldsky said:


> Im definitely considering angelfish, they are SO pretty. Id want 2 but im a bit worried with aggression issues in case they dont turn out to be a spawning pair. Heard some nasty things about them when they get older.
> 
> Right now my options are:
> 1 King betta/1 small school of something or
> ...


 
Parrots are "hybrids" technically, they are genetially enginered fish, though people have begun to have suces breeding them in recent years, they are pretty hardy fish and live on average 10 years (though they have been known to live longer  )

I would stay away from Rams, they get HUGE, especially they males, and tend o be VERY aggressive, they need something biger than a 29gallon


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> Parrots are "hybrids" technically, they are genetially enginered fish, though people have begun to have suces breeding them in recent years, they are pretty hardy fish and live on average 10 years (though they have been known to live longer  )
> 
> I would stay away from Rams, they get HUGE, especially they males, and tend o be VERY aggressive, they need something biger than a 29gallon




ooo fancy 
Im definitely looking for a look term fish that I can spoil along with all my bettas ^^
I dont like the face on the parrot fish though, so I probably wont be getting one of them.

Good to know on the rams, thank you!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Um rams are not a big fish by any stretch of the imagination. They have similar care requirements to apistos, but I know they can also be a little aggressive toward co-specifics, particularly if defending their eggs. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ram_cichlid


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, believe it or not, the faces grow on you.... if you get a hance, they sell them at wamart and most petstores, just take a glance, no joke, lol, they bring a new meaning to dont judge a book by its color

and no problem! No one told me and the petstore said rams did great in 29gallon and got along with other fish,needless to say, the ram killed my 5 danios and quickly outgrew the 29 gallon :/ and I had to return him


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Are you sure you had a ram? They only grow like 3 inches long. Don't see how that could be too big for a 30 gallon tank.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

You know what, I hate to say this, but I got Ram Cichlids mixed up with Horned Cichlids.... OOPS!

But sadly this is not the first time have done this

Rams can be kept in a mn. of 10 gallons though larger is prefered, with a 29 gallon you can get two, a male female pair I think is prefered and THEY do well with other fish


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Are you sure you had a ram? They only grow like 3 inches long. Don't see how that could be too big for a 30 gallon tank.


 
Lol, I did it when I had them, Horned Ciclids is what I was thinking, I always call them Rams (I think in was mislabeled at the petstore)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

emeraldsky said:


> Im definitely considering angelfish, they are SO pretty. Id want 2 but im a bit worried with aggression issues in case they dont turn out to be a spawning pair. Heard some nasty things about them when they get older.
> 
> Right now my options are:
> 1 King betta/1 small school of something or
> ...


I have always wanted to get one or two ryukins in my 55 gallon (which is empty right now), but I could never find one and I hear they are pretty expensive.

As much as I love all those fish, I still think Angelfish! They are just so beautiful. I suggest getting a maximum of 4 angelfish. At least two will pair off and later if you have the materials and want to breed them, then you can. Though if you aren't ready for a challenge I suggest the Ryukin! My uncle used to have one and the fish used to come up and rub against the glass. I used to pet him/her whenever he comes around.

They are truly beautiful fish.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

emeraldsky said:


> Im definitely considering angelfish, they are SO pretty. Id want 2 but im a bit worried with aggression issues in case they dont turn out to be a spawning pair. Heard some nasty things about them when they get older.
> 
> Right now my options are:
> 1 King betta/1 small school of something or
> ...


I have always wanted to get one or two ryukins in my 55 gallon (which is empty right now), but I could never find one and I hear they are pretty expensive.

As much as I love all those fish, I still think Angelfish! They are just so beautiful. I suggest getting a maximum of 4 angelfish. At least two will pair off and later if you have the materials and want to breed them, then you can. Though if you aren't ready for a challenge I suggest the Ryukin! My uncle used to have one and the fish used to come up and rub against the glass. I used to pet him/her whenever he comes around.

They are truly beautiful fish.

-BL2033


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

No problems about the mix-up. I thought for a moment that I had been mistaken on how large rams actually grow. They are a nice-looking fish, but I know some, such as german blue rams, can be a bit sensitive. 

Personally, I wouldn't do Angelfish. If they do pair off, Angelfish can become pretty aggressive towards each other. A 29 gallon tank isn't really that big considering their adult size, and it's not going to offer up a lot of places to get away from harassment.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LittleBettas said:


> You know what, I hate to say this, but I got Ram Cichlids mixed up with Horned Cichlids.... OOPS!
> 
> But sadly this is not the first time have done this
> 
> Rams can be kept in a mn. of 10 gallons though larger is prefered, with a 29 gallon you can get two, a male female pair I think is prefered and THEY do well with other fish



Rams in a 10 gallon? I would think that only 2, at the most 3 would be able to live in a ten gallon because they are so active. I wouldn't even recommend them for a 15 gallon. Maybe 5 in a 20 gallon tank as they are very fast and active fish.

-BL2033


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> No problems about the mix-up. I thought for a moment that I had been mistaken on how large rams actually grow. They are a nice-looking fish, but I know some, such as german blue rams, can be a bit sensitive.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't do Angelfish. If they do pair off, Angelfish can become pretty aggressive towards each other. A 29 gallon tank isn't really that big considering their adult size, and it's not going to offer up a lot of places to get away from harassment.


Lol, my bad that time, lol, but yeah, I've heard the samething abou rams (being sensitive) though they DO get along with other fish and like fish....

Angelfish need HUGE tanks, they are BIG fish and can be aggressive,my grandparents used to keep a pair of them in a 100 gallon tank with three other fish and they did okay, though my grandfather always said they would have done better with the tank to theirself


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Rams in a 10 gallon? I would think that only 2, at the most 3 would be able to live in a ten gallon because they are so active. I wouldn't even recommend them for a 15 gallon. Maybe 5 in a 20 gallon tank as they are very fast and active fish.
> 
> -BL2033


 
One in a 10 gallon I think its kin of like a betta in a 1 gallon tank.... it will do, but NOT ideal, 3 can be in a 10 gallon but I wouldnt do that

Rams do need a varied diet and they need live food to keep up their colors

http://cichlid.infocrux.com/Ram-Cichlid.html


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LittleBettas said:


> Lol, my bad that time, lol, but yeah, I've heard the samething abou rams (being sensitive) though they DO get along with other fish and like fish....
> 
> Angelfish need HUGE tanks, they are BIG fish and can be aggressive,my grandparents used to keep a pair of them in a 100 gallon tank with three other fish and they did okay, though my grandfather always said they would have done better with the tank to theirself


I disagree. Angelfish only need a minimum of 30 gallons for at the most 3 (recommended), but I have successfully housed 4 in a 30 and 40 gallon tank. They don't NEED huge tanks, but they shouldn't be in anything smaller than 30 gallons.

-BL2033


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LittleBettas said:


> One in a 10 gallon I think its kin of like a betta in a 1 gallon tank.... it will do, but NOT ideal, 3 can be in a 10 gallon but I wouldnt do that
> 
> Rams do need a varied diet and they need live food to keep up their colors
> 
> http://cichlid.infocrux.com/Ram-Cichlid.html


(I know this already and that is what I said).


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LittleBettas said:


> One in a 10 gallon I think its kin of like a betta in a 1 gallon tank.... it will do, but NOT ideal, 3 can be in a 10 gallon but I wouldnt do that
> 
> Rams do need a varied diet and they need live food to keep up their colors
> 
> http://cichlid.infocrux.com/Ram-Cichlid.html


(I know this already and that is what I said).

-BL2033


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> I disagree. Angelfish only need a minimum of 30 gallons for at the most 3 (recommended), but I have successfully housed 4 in a 30 and 40 gallon tank. They don't NEED huge tanks, but they shouldn't be in anything smaller than 30 gallons.
> 
> -BL2033


Just my grandparents experiance, as I said, my grandparent had them in a 100 gal with oher fish but said that they prob. would have been happier having the tank to theirselves,

and I think she/he wants to have other fish in the tank


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> (I know this already and that is what I said).
> 
> -BL2033


Sorry, I find repetition the key, but I'll make sure to re-read all yourpost so I dont repost any of the informatio you said


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

goodness my thread took away without me XD



bettalover2033

As per petco/Petsmart, theyre about 8$ each for the smallest ones, which I want since I want to raise them as much as possible. Not sure on what colors I want though Im pretty sure Ill be getting them UNLESS I find a king betta that just takes my breath away XD


LittleBettaFish

looked up rams and they dont sell them at any petstores near me so I think ill be passing on them. I want this to be a planted tank so ill be focusing most of my funds on those rather than shipping fish c:

Thank you for the suggestion though, they are very pretty!








From my research on angelfish, a 29 gallon is ideal for 1 but 2 can work if its a spawning pair since they wont fight when breeding time comes around. Id be buying 2 random angels out of a petstore tank so I dont want to take that chance on getting 2 that want to kill each other later on down the road.

Having one would be nice but the tank would be a little sparse XD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

If you want to have a planted tank and a ryukin, I wouldn't suggest it. Planted tanks plus ryukins don't mix because ryukins are too big and need all the space they can get. I think later on down that road you're going to need to upgrade your tank to have the proper required space for it.

-BL2033


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Also, Cichlids and planted tanks can be tough... Cichlids LOVE to dig soyou have to tae that underconsideration when setting up a tank


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

True, about the cichlids, but they can be in a tank with tall "thin" planted bunches in spots all around the tank because they can easily maneuver around them.

-BL2033


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

The plants are going to be snacks for the ryukin, plus there a few plants they dont really like


This tank is going to be really sparsely planted so it wont get in the way of the fush c:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@emeraldsky: Then that shouldn't be too bad. I suggest Moss Balls. They are so cool! I love them! They are great for fish like Ryukin's because they wouldn't bother them as much.

-BL2033


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

yep, ill be looking at them as well as some anachris and anubias c:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Out of those, Anubias are my favorite!

-BL2033


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

I like them too, though star moss is my favorite

I hope Ill be able use it *A*


----------

